# New to Fertility Friends!!



## SweetPea85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi I am new to this forum, I have joined for extra support as I am starting my 1st IVF cycle when AF arrives in hopefully 7 days-or less!!! I have some of my drugs and will be getting th rest tomorrow on my set up appointment I will be doing an Antagonist cycle. Bit of background about me, had surgery in September to remove a 14cm dermiod cyst, ovary and tube...otherwise my remaining ovary looks fab AMH 16 so DH and I remain optimistic! DH has 100% antisperm antibodies so ICSI will also be used all other factors look good but still utterly scared that we won't get that BFP!! I am currently having acupuncture and have ordered hypnotherapy CDs for the cycle I feel since we're paying a small fortune I need to do anything possible to help this work. If anyone can offer advice on our situation please do!!! 

Thanks for reading


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

Hello hun.. bet you cant wait to get started   roll on af hehe. its all very scary isnt it but worth it  

xoxoxox


----------



## hopepaige (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi everyone
Im new to this website but cant believe all the support that is out there... wow  I started my journey about 6 months ago and went for my 1st IVF on 2nd Dec 2011.... 10 days later got the terrible news of a BFN  i was heartbroken.... so many questions just waiting for answers... maybe i didnt rest enough? maybe didnt stick to a good enough diet? hope i could join someone out there on this journe.... how long is the best to wait before starting a 2nd cycle.
thanks for your time


----------



## NatalieP (Mar 5, 2011)

hello sweetpea85 

Welcome to ff.

I think its natural to be scared about not getting that bfp. 

Good luck with your cycle.

Nat xx


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

Hello hopepaige. so sorry to hear that it didnt work for you first time around. Keep your chin up, try again.. you will get there.
How long you wait between cycles is something you should ask your doctor. All clinics are different, some say you need 3 bleeds inbetween cyckles, some says one, abd others you can start straight away again... Speak to your doctor, and see how you feel inside
xxx


----------



## hopepaige (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi jellyburchnall

Thank you so much for that... i hope im not been crazy but i just want to try again just wanna take the heart ache away... had my AF worst eva it just makes it all so real 

how are things going on your side with your new cycle


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

then I would say go for it!!   you know yourself if you are ready - I would prob want to start again ASAP should this cycle not work.

I am doing ok thank you so far, this is my first try of ivf/icsi, hoping for the best but will keep trying till I get there   injections going well so far, just feel so tired and idzzy  

Have you spoken to your clinic? have they said why they think it didnt work this time around? I have big hopes for your next cycle hun!!   just keep believing that ok, you will get there!

xxx


----------



## hopepaige (Aug 13, 2011)

no no dont be negative.. its gonna work...  
keep those happy thoughts and all will be fine. do you no when the transfer is gonna be?

I no the injections did make me feel a bit in the couds at some stages   but its all for a good reason.

They told me it could be a number of things   my linning was perfect and had 3 embies transfered so its just so confusing.

but dont let this bring you down we are all different and u just stay positive


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

I have it booked for early Feb, but she said not to look at dates to much as all can change

Sure this is our year hun  

xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, Sweetpea!!! Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

Ooooh, exciting! I will have everything crossed for you! I am not sure what else to suggest, when I asked my clinic they said the only thing I could do to improve my chances was to think positively! There is a Complementary, Holistic & Spiritual Approaches section ~ CLICK HERE which covers acupuncture, reflexology etc etc, you might find that section interesting.

Here are a couple of other links that I think might help you.

ICSI ~ CLICK HERE

Cycle Buddies (undergoing treatment at the same time) - CLICK HERE

Male factors ~ CLICK HERE

The What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~   CLICK HERE

Our live chat room has a new member chat at 8pm on Wednesday. Here is our Chat Zone section which will give you info on other chats: CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it. We go through all the highs and lows of treatment together.

Good luck!       

Sue


----------



## hopepaige (Aug 13, 2011)

JUST ROUND THE CORNER BUT ITS TRUE U MUST BE READY AT ANY TIME..
I WAS PHONED AND HAD TO BE AT THE CLINIC THE NEXT DAY FOR TRANSFER
ITS NOT UP TO US ITS OUR BODY TALKING... 
THIS IS GONNA BE YOUR YEAR


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

and yours hun  
xxx


----------



## SweetPea85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi everyone thanks for the replies and well wishes... Wraakgodin thanks for the links AF comin anyway now mixed emotions just trying to relax and go with it now  xxx


----------



## Shellbabes (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi I'm new , my husband and I have just had an appointment at chesent clinic , I'm 43 and have grown up kids and my hubby has none so they suggested donor eggs , some info on this would be grateful please xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi Shellbabes

Here is the donor conception section ~ CLICK HERE. There is also a sub board for donor eggs.

Sue


----------



## hopepaige (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi jellyburchnall

How things going girl.. u getting all ready and staying healthy....


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

hello you... yes I am good thanks. got scan thur and hoping to start stimming then.. hows you

xx


----------



## hopepaige (Aug 13, 2011)

HI

Gr8 gr8 holding thumbs and keeping positive for thurs...  

im doing good... goin on sat for check up and to decide what to do next so very scared
and hopeful as well.. dont want any more bad news...


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

I am sure you be just fine hun. Keep thinking positive thoughts


----------

